# Getting rid of my technology addiction!! :)



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm actually impressed that I am making any progress on this. About a year ago I could not be one second without looking at my phone, my ipad, or Facebook. I always liked to play with my phone. I took the time yesterday to meditate because I really needed it. And I've come to become less dependent on technology. I used to always feel the need to look at an internet forum just for the purpose of entertainment. But, now that time is either taken up by me just thinking about stuff, or, relaxing. I now am using the internet a bit more purposefully... I've kind of taken the internet for granted in the past. Not using it to further help me develop, but, just using it mindlessly. Not using the internet or technology like my ipad all the time helps me appreciate them more and I like it more when I actually do use it.

I encourage everyone else to try to go a few hours without technology. It'll really help you . I promise.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Well done! 

I have to admit, when someone says technology sucks, I think to myself... How.... Dare you!!!! It makes me sick because I could not live without technology. But anyway... Good job!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

When we have a power cut, I get anxious after maybe 30 mins. 

It's 5:20 am, I need to be up at 8am. I'm sat on my PC. 

If I get into bed, I'll move over to reading the site on my phone.


----------



## Spellavis113 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow! I remember growing up without all of this stuff being born in 91 and all. It's so weird for me to be hooked on this stuff and watching it all come into the world. Strange. But I was supposed to actually get rid of the ipad and the Internet, laptop, iPod all that - and get back into getting to really know myself and reading books again. Fun, enlightening stuff. I'm going a few hours and I just feel so much better


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Spellavis113 said:


> Wow! I remember growing up without all of this stuff being born in 91 and all. It's so weird for me to be hooked on this stuff and watching it all come into the world. Strange. But I was supposed to actually get rid of the ipad and the Internet, laptop, iPod all that - and get back into getting to really know myself and reading books again. Fun, enlightening stuff. I'm going a few hours and I just feel so much better


Yup. Silicon Valley reps even seem to think the same thing apparently... they are making an awareness campaign to tell people to step away from technology every once in a while and not get too hooked to the device, or, it'll cause harm to your health.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/24/t...addiction-to-devices.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I was born in '82. I remember pre-Internet. 

Lego was enough to keep me happy for days.


----------

